# مطلوب مساعدة في كيفة استخراج الذهب من كتل من الاحجار



## رائد الرائد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

انا عندي كمية من الاحجار تحتوي على ذهب واريد ان استخرج الذهب منها بدون استخدام الزئبق لانه باستخدام الزئبق تصبح العملية مكلفة وغير ذات جدوى فهل ممكن احد يساعدني بطريقة مجدية وبسيطة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ رائد السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان اقل الطرق تكلفة في استخلاص الذهب من الحجارة هي بواسطة الزئبق حيث يمكن اعادة تكثيف الزئبق واستخدامه مرة اخرى دون الحاجة لمزيد من الزئبق بعد استخلاص الذهب


----------



## كمال_حامد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اطحنها جيدا وضعها في محلول سيانيد الصوديوم تركيز 0.035 السيانيد يذيب الدهب مع ضخ الاوكسجين في الخليط الي هنا العمليةبسيطة وسهلة و لكن المشكلة في فصل الذهب من السيانيد ويجب عليك ان تكون حذرا لان السيانيد سام ........لفصل الذهب من السيانيد تحتاج الي كربون منشط ليكون فلتر 
بالتوفيق


----------



## ياسر الكيميائى (21 فبراير 2008)

سيبك ولا زئبق ولا سيانيد واتصل ب(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)فضل الطرق العالمية لاستخلاص الدهب وباقل تكلفة واقصر الطرق وافضلها ع الاطلاق 
كيميائى ياسر الشافعى


----------



## ياسر الكيميائى (21 فبراير 2008)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## عماد ضيف الله (2 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر الجميع


----------



## عبدالرحمن جرادي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اللي عنده معلومة يجود بها بدون هبالة واستعراض قال اتصل , دعاية


----------



## مرشد ماجد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اليك هذه الروابط التي قد تفيدك في الموضوع 
http://www.mawsoah.net/gae/freeartic...D8%A8!082740_0
http://www.saudichambers.org.sa/page...0&tid=2&cid=70
http://www.doroob.com/?p=3106
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GOld
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ونشر الموضوع بعد اتمامه لتكون الفائدة اعم واشمل
__________________


----------



## امين علي (8 يناير 2011)

اخي عليك باسيد السيتريك او الميتانول موقف اخي


----------



## مصطفي كوارتز (13 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز مطلوب منك طحن الخامه والتاكد من الطحن الجيد وتعويمه أليا ثم اخذ القطعيه المركزه ووضعه في طاحونه اخري مخصصه للذهب بها زئبق والباقي الخارج من التعويم يدخل احواض سيانيد مع حامض hcl او مع امرار بخار اول اكسيد الكربون مع العلم ان السيانيد لواحده غير كافي لايعطيك الا60% من الذهب الموجود واول اكسيد الكربون او hcl ثوف يعطيك98%من اجمالي الذهب ارجو اتباع هذه الخطوات اذا كنت تريد استخراج الذهب بالكامل100% وتحياتي لك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الافادة ونرجوا المزيد والتتبسيط فى الشرح


----------



## ماستر كي (18 أغسطس 2011)

تحتاج الى تحطي اللاحجار وتجعلها فتات بالحديد او بالطاحون ثم ينخل ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بوضعها في بوطة مثل الزير القديم 
وتضيف اليها نترات الصوديوم وبوراكس وملح طعام والرصاص 
ثم تعرضها لدرجة حرارة عالية ((يستخدم حفره في الارض مثل حفرة المخبز التميس)) الى ان ينصهر ((حدود ثلاث الى اربع ساعات بحسب الكمية ))

ثم توضع حفرة في الرمل ويسكب المصهور من الذهب والتراب 
ثم يترسب الذهب والرصاص في الاسفل ويزال الغشاء المتكون في الاعلى وهو التراب بعد ان تبرد توضع في
حفرة من الاسمنت ويوضع فحم وبلور( نافخ ) فيتبخر الرصاص ويبقى الذهب


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خير على المعلومات وسرعة التفاعل مع الموضوع ونتمنى المزيد فى الشرح


----------

